# My Avatar got Best in Show -- teehee



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got back from the N.M. quad show in Albuquerque and it was great to see friends and some wonderful goats.

Got to stay at a hotel where they were having a big wedding the first night and then a sweet 16 that would put 90% of weddings to shame. The sweet 16 was just AMAZING. It was a lot of mexican cowboy heritage. Their outfits were so beautiful. Put that TLC Gypsy show to shame.

Report: :clap:

My senior girl (8 years old), Pansy, finished in ADGA and AGS with GCH and BOB (judge Melinda Butler). That girl has placed GCH/RGCH everytime she's walked into the ring. This was especially sweet since I wasn't able to show her last year because of my broken pelvic.

Her daughter, Clover, took Reserve GCH (judge Gary Whitehead) only to find out her tattoo was poor and I had to pull her from the rest of the shows. That was a bummer!

But ---- my little Marti who is my avatar pic took Jr. GCH and then BIS. She had everyone laughing up a storm at the end because the whole time she wouldn't stand still but for 20 seconds tops. The minute Melinda announced she was BIS she just got this look on her face that said "All That Sister! and struted the pose of a life time! Lil stinker she is. Nice to see a Nigie beat the big girls too.

My new Rosasharn boy, BoDee, took Reserve Junior Ch by judges Melinda Butler, Gary Whitehead, and Dan Laney. He's about 14 weeks old and was in a class for less than 6 month old boys. Had a lot of older boys to compete against. I figured we were ready for number 4 when we walked into judge Tori Kennedy's ring. Haha .... She placed him Junior Champion and then Reserve Grand Champion beating out the Senior Reserve Champion. 

And to wrap up the weekend, Pebbles took Junior Reserve GCH (judge Dan Laney).

Now to get some pics of everyone ..... phew / I need another weekend to rest!

Thanks for letting me share :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome news....does your heart good when others see what you see in your babies : )


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, sounds like a great weekend if you ask me! There is nothing more I would want to do than cream several shows in my free time.

I'm very happy for you  Good job, Elizabeth & goats!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a great show.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! That is absolutely wonderful to hear! Well done!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are some pics -
Pansy is first and Marti is second.
The third is BoDee's back side .... 

I need to get a better pic of him tmmr along with Clover, Pebbles, and Angus. And Marti's back side too .









Empty Udder on Pansy









this girl has a real nice high and wide escutcheon










BoDee's back side


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great show  Will we see you at Tri-County?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful goats! Congrats on your success that is wonderful!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like a great show  Will we see you at Tri-County?


Hey Riley -
I'll be sending in my app late. But the late fee isn't bad.
I've got 4 does due and their window starts end of June.
3 of the does are on the small side and the buck I bred them to throws big kids so I feel I need to be around in case I need to pull.

But -- I'm going to do my best to go.

Hopefully I'll get to see you there 

Cancelled going to Nationals for AGS and ADGA. My dad who is 93 took a fall a few months back and is still having problems. I don't feel I can travel that far away for that length of time. That was a bummer!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope your dad gets on the mend soon  Would love to see you at Tri-County, hopefully the girls let you sneak out 



LilBleatsFarm said:


> The sweet 16 was just AMAZING. It was a lot of mexican cowboy heritage. Their outfits were so beautiful. Put that TLC Gypsy show to shame.


If you're referring to Gypsy Sisters that's my favorite show of all time


----------

